# Expanded Metal?.........Do I Have Three Eyes?



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2009)

Went to my local Home Depot to purchase some expanded metal which is recommended here on the Forum to build a charcoal basket for my UDS.............Well, when I asked where I could pick up a piece the salesman looked at me as though I had three eyes...........He had no clue as to what I was asking for.

Could someone tell me what the *traditional use* of expanded metal is so I can go to the proper supplier and pick some up?   

Thanks,  John


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 16, 2009)

If you are close to a recycler and steel supplier, they will have about anything you could possibly need for a smoker build, from tubing to sheet and everything in between.

If you're not near a steel supplier, then I would try to order the expanded metal from Lowe's or Home Depot. I have seen it available online, just haven't looked lately. See if they will ship it to your local outlet to save you from paying the shipping cost (shipping will be spendy).

Eric


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

My local Ace Hardware store carries the expanded metal... Might try them if you have one close by.


----------



## rtom (Feb 16, 2009)

expanded metal is used for all sorts of things, I don't know if there is a traditional use of it. I would try to check a local fabricator (usaully cheaper) if there is one in the area if not go back to home depot and ask them where there steel is. They should have some type of steel be it angle iron or any flat steel and it should be in that area


----------



## darrin (Feb 16, 2009)

Lowe's carries some. Kinda small pieces though.


----------



## moltenone (Feb 16, 2009)

isle #15 at my home depot,probly your's too.


mark


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2009)

Look in your Yellow Pages for a welding shop.  They'll hook you up and can cut just the size you need.

Here is an online source.  Don't know how expensive shipping would be though.

http://www.discountsteel.com/

Your Home Depot experience is not uncommon.  Someone here posted a similar experience awhile back.  Only difference was the HD employee who apparently had never heard of expanded metal or seen it in the store was standing in front of shelf with a sign on it.

The sign said "Expanded Metal".  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess you have to know what it is before you can direct the customers to it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 16, 2009)

if you cant find it locally go to McMastercarr.com they have everything you could possibly want for just about anything thats Legal!


----------



## taterdavid (Feb 16, 2009)

its ussually in the aisle with the hardware(nuts and bolts) i have seen it in all the home depot and lowes around pittsburgh


----------



## rickw (Feb 16, 2009)

I got mine from a local trailer manufacture.


----------



## c2s (Feb 16, 2009)

I got that kind of look when I asked about mdf at Menards once. Could try saying sheet steel.


----------



## howufiga (Feb 16, 2009)

I got the same treatment when I asked at multiple Home Depots and Menards.  No one knew what it was and where the sheet metal is, there is none.  So I know exactly what your talking about!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys........and Jeanie........I now have some idea of where to look.  This sure is frustrating.

Take care,  John


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 16, 2009)

Try this link. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&r...on,+PA&spell=1


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

As a welder and fabricator, I can tell you that you do not want to get your metal at Menards or any other Home store. You will pay thru the nose. Any decent welding shop or your local steel supplier will have what your looking for. In fact, most steel yards have items that are less than perfect, meaning that maybe the item does not lay flat, has a bent corner or bend ect. These are usually half off. Hope that helps.


----------



## jdt (Feb 17, 2009)

BBQBudda had talked about Yalesteel one time so I tracked down their ebay store

http://stores.ebay.com/Yale-Steel_EX...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

12" x 48" 9 gauge 3/4 expanded $14.56 with $10-12 shipping
I like to watch the lots, I scored four pieces of 24" x 7.25" for $23.?? shipped


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I found my expanded metal at a commercial supply house here in Pittsburgh.  I gave up on Home Depot and Lowe's.  The counter guy was very helpful and said he would cut it to my dimensions so I didn't have to buy an entire sheet.............Now I'm ready to go!

Thanks to all for your help..........I love this place!

Take care,  John


----------



## mcp9 (Feb 17, 2009)

i cant find it anywhere around me either.  just set some brinks under my charcoal grate, and it works wonders!


----------

